

Richard Wilkinson: How economic inequality harms societies - david927
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZ7LzE3u7Bw

======
paulkoer
TL;DW (too long, didn't watch)

Strong correlation between income inequality within nations [1] and a number
of measures that measure 'wellbeing of society' (life expectancy, education,
crime, health, trust and aggregate measures). Plotting these measures against
the GDP per person (richness of nation) shows weak or no correlation.

Bottom line: More unequal societies have more social problems.

[1] ratio between wealth of top 20% and wealth of bottom 20%.

EDIT: economic problems -> social problems in bottom line

~~~
ZeroGravitas
I think you meant: More unequal societies have more social problems
(regardless of economic wealth).

I was very impressed with the talk. This has got some fairly epic
ramifications for politics e.g. under this theory progressive taxes could make
you better off even if they just buried the money in a big hole and set it
alight. (Though he notes that you don't need regressive taxation to get this
benefit, just equality by whatever means)

And since that kind of policy outcome will trigger the same old arguments I'd
recommend that anyone intending to comment watch the actual 15 minute lecture
first. It's thought-provoking wherever you find yourself on the political map
with lots of potential for discussion that doesn't re-tread the same old
arguments you've heard a thousand times before.

(edited for clarity)

~~~
paulkoer
Well yes, you got me. But what made you think I didn't watch the talk?

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Sorry, I was unclear. You provided a tl;dr which I thought (combined with my
comment mentioning taxes) could encourage people to skip the video and just
comment based on their longstanding political preconceptions. I was talking to
those hypothetical commenters.

I realise now that it's got a completely different tone if you read it as a
response to you. I will edit if it lets me.

